# παραγκάρχης = match-fixing mastermind



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

Ο _*παραγκάρχης*_ αποτελεί τρανταχτότατη απόδειξη ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι εξόχως εκφραστική και παραγωγική, και μπορεί κάλλιστα να ανταποκριθεί σε νέες απαιτήσεις: Η λέξη _παραγκάρχης_ δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά, κι όμως το νόημά της γίνεται αμέσως αντιληπτό. Προσδιορίζει μονολεκτικά ένα ολόκληρο σύμπαν εννοιών. Κι έχει ήδη 31500 γκουγκλιές.

Για να βάλουμε δε και τα γυαλιά σ' όσους λένε ότι τα ελληνικά έχουν μεγάλο δείκτη μπλαμπλά, για βρείτε μου το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο.  Προσωπικά, επειδή τα ρήματα που χρησιμοποιούνται για τους αγώνες είναι τα _fix_ και _rig_, προσπάθησα να κινηθώ με βάση αυτά. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχω μέχρι στιγμής καμιά καλή έμπνευση.  Μόνο πως η _παραγκαρχούπολη_ θα μπορούσε να λέγεται Beograd. 


Προσθήκη:
Match fixing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Match_fixing
game fixing, race fixing, sports fixing, thrown games


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 9, 2011)

Master Fixer :)

Και Master Cook (όχι Master Chef) 

Επίσης, υπάρχει και η έκφραση juke someone or sth, αλλά δεν μου δίνει πώς θα λέγαμε αυτόν που το κάνει. Juke the stats: μαγειρεύω τις στατιστικές/τα βιβλία.


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 9, 2011)

Συγγνώμη αλλά γιατί το παραγκάρχης να παραπέμπει σε μαγείρεμα (βιβλίων κτλ); Εγώ με το που είδα τη λέξη μού 'ρθε η εικόνα μιας παραγκούπολης και κάποιος επειδή την διοικεί να νομίζει ότι είναι ο υπέρτατος άρχων... κάτι σε στιλ Dump Lord / Lord of the Dump....

Στην δε περίπτωση των αθλημάτων, μια και είδα αθλητικές παραπομπές στα πρώτα γκουγκλίσματα της αναζήτησης που παραθέτει ο Ζαζ, θα μπορούσε να είναι Lord of the Bench / Bench Lord (αν και αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργήσει παρανόηση με την κανονική του χρήση αυτή του δικαστή στην Αγγλία, όπου ο πρόεδρος δικαστηρίου μπορεί ν' αναφερθεί και ως lord of the bench).


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 9, 2011)

Ε, εγώ το πήρα ότι σημαίνει "Ο αρχηγός της παράγκας" που λέμε στο ποδόσφαιρο, δηλαδή στο κύκλωμα που μαγειρεύει αποτελέσματα κατά το δοκούν και επηρεάζει διαιτητές και κάνει μυστικές συμφωνίες. 

Το βρόμικο μυαλό μου φταίει που δεν πήγε στον διοικητή της παραγκούπολης... :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

Leximaniac said:


> Συγγνώμη αλλά γιατί το παραγκάρχης να παραπέμπει σε μαγείρεμα (βιβλίων κτλ); Εγώ με το που είδα τη λέξη μού 'ρθε η εικόνα μιας παραγκούπολης και κάποιος επειδή την διοικεί να νομίζει ότι είναι ο υπέρτατος άρχων... κάτι σε στιλ Dump Lord / Lord of the Dump....


Για την αργκοτική σημασία τής *παράγκας* βλ. http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/paragka_7121. Παραγκάρχης είναι ο Άρχοντας των Στημένων, ο σκοτεινός αρχιμαριονετίστας που κανονίζει οτιδήποτε βρόμικο συμβαίνει.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 9, 2011)

Σα να λέμε ο *Kingpin* δηλαδή ένα πράγμα...


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 9, 2011)

Είδες πόσο εύκολα φαίνεται όποιος δεν ασχολείται με ποδόσφαιρο, ε; χεχε... Φυσικά και αγνοούσα παντελώς αυτήν τη σημασία!... Kingpin, λοιπόν (πετυχημένο Κάδμε!), αλλά αν κάποιος το βρει σε άλλου είδους κείμενα σκεφτείτε και την κυριολεκτικομεταφορική μου πρόταση (είδες δείκτη μπλαμπλά εδώ; )


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

@Leximaniac: Και το Beo-grad που έδωσα ως απόδοση της _παραγκαρχούπολης_ είναι αστεϊσμός με βάση αυτό: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%87%CE%B7%CF%82+%CE%BF+%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AD%CE%BF%CF%82&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=.


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 9, 2011)

Να τα! Μαθαίνω κι άλλα! :) ... Έλα, σήμερα θα με μάθετε ποδόσφαιρο και τις αργκοτικές εκφράσεις γι' αυτό :) 

Ξαναματαλέω για όλους σας:


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Σα να λέμε ο *Kingpin* δηλαδή ένα πράγμα...


 
Καλή ιδέα, Κάδμειε!
Άλλο παράδειγμα, ο Brick Top (Alan Ford) στην _Aρπαχτή_, well versed in "nemesis".


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Εγώ θα σας παντρέψω τον παραγκάρχη με το... Μπέογκραντ. :)

Suspicions that some football games are rigged are supported by the man who started as a so-so player, learned how to throw games and then continued what he called his “life achievement.” Velibor Džarovski Džaro is the self-proclaimed *King of the Football Mafia*. With 5000 organized concerts and 80 fixed football matches, Velibor Džarovski Džaro-Džaro has been a top crime figure in the former Yugoslavia and Macedonia.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.​


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Ο Τζσάρος πασών των παραγόντων παραγκών.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2011)

Και μια και θυμήθηκες την _Αρπαχτή_:

The word "fuck" is said 163 times.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0208092/trivia

Να 'ναι κάνα ρεκόρ; Μπα... 81η στη σειρά.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_that_most_frequently_use_the_word_"fuck"

Μόνο που εκεί άλλος τα μετρούσε και τα έβγαλε 159. Δουλειά κι αυτή, να μετράς τα φακ στις ταινίες...


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Ο Ρίτσι πάντως εμφανίζεται πάλι στον ίδιο κατάλογο, πιο χαμηλά με τις _Καπνισμένες Κάννες,_ με 125 χρήσεις. 
Εμ, η συμβίωση με τη Μαντόνα αφήνει κουσούρια.


----------



## stathis (Mar 10, 2011)

Εμένα, πάλι, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ο Κάιζερ Σόζε...
Εξαιρετικό το Μπέογκραντ! Επειδή πάντως αρχίζει και παίρνει διαστάσεις μύθου ο τύπος, υπάρχει και ο Μπεόγουλφ...

Και για να σοβαρευτώ μια στάλα, είδα το λήμμα του slang.gr για την παράγκα και μου έκανε εντύπωση που φαίνεται να μην είναι γνωστή η ακριβής προέλευση της έκφρασης (για την οποία είχα ανέκαθεν απορία).


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2011)

...
Τώρα πας γυρεύοντας με τέτοια πάσα, Στάθη, ασχέτως αν τελικά προέρχεται από αυτό το τραγούδι. 
Δεν μου φαίνεται απίθανο, σε συνδυασμό με μια κύρια χρήση του παρά.






Η παράγκα - Δ. Σαββόπουλος


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 10, 2011)

stathis said:


> Και για να σοβαρευτώ μια στάλα, είδα το λήμμα του slang.gr για την παράγκα και μου έκανε εντύπωση που φαίνεται να μην είναι γνωστή η ακριβής προέλευση της έκφρασης (για την οποία είχα ανέκαθεν απορία).



Προφανώς οι συντάκτες του slang.gr δεν είναι τόσο καλοί γνώστες του ελληνικού "ποδοσφαίρου" ή είναι πολύ νέοι... Προσπαθούν να το πουν, το φέρνουν από δω κι από κει, αλλά δεν το καταφέρνουν.

Όπως γνωρίζουμε, ο αυθεντικός παραγκάρχης ήταν ο Θωμάς Μητρόπουλος, ο οποίος για εφτά τουλάχιστον χρόνια (1996/97-2003/04) καθόριζε απόλυτα τις τύχες του ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου. Το "Θωμάς" παραπέμπει φυσικά αμέσως στην "Καλύβα του Μπάρμπα-Θωμά". Ωστόσο η ποδοσφαιρική πιάτσα δεν μίλησε ποτέ για καλύβα (όπως αφήνει να εννοηθεί το σλανγκ), αλλά ευθύς εξαρχής για παράγκα. Η ιστορία (αληθινή ή όχι δεν το γνωρίζω) λέει τα εξής: ο Θωμάς δεν έκανε τα κρίσιμα ποδοσφαιρικά ραντεβού του στα κανονικά γραφεία της εταιρίας του. Σε διπλανό (ή έστω γειτονικό) οικόπεδο, επί της Λεωφ. Θηβών αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είχε στήσει ένα λυόμενο όπου συναντιόταν με όλες τις ύποπτες μορφές που ασκούσαν επιρροή στα ποδοσφαιρικά δρώμενα: εκεί κανόνιζε τα πάντα, με βάση τη φιλοσοφία που απαθανάτισε με το γνωστό απόφθεγμά του ("Ο Ολυμπιακός και το Αιγάλεω να κερδάνε και όλοι οι άλλοι να πάνε να ....") ο γνωστός Βυζαντινός λόγιος Σπάθας ο πρεσβύτερος ο εκ Πειραιώς. Αυτή ήταν η περιβόητη παράγκα που έμεινε στην Ιστορία (όσο για το απόφθεγμα, ήταν μεν αληθινό ως προς το πρώτο σκέλος του - αυτό που αφορούσε τον ΟΣΦΠ και την ομάδα του Θ. Μητρόπουλου -, ανακριβές δε ως προς τα υπόλοιπα, μια κι ο Θωμάς με την παρέα του κανόνιζαν ποιοί θ' ανέβουν κατηγορία όχι μόνο από Β΄ και Γ΄ Εθνική, αλλά κι από τα ερασιτεχνικά).

Αυτά γνωρίζω για το ζήτημα, κι αν υφίστανται ακόμη αμφιβολίες μπορούμε πάντα ως Λεξιλογία ν' απευθυνθούμε σε πραγματικούς γνώστες της κατάστασης, όπως π.χ. ο... Γιώργος Γεωργίου. :)


----------



## stathis (Mar 10, 2011)

daeman said:


> ασχέτως αν τελικά προέρχεται από αυτό το τραγούδι


Τι να πω, δεν αποκλείεται. Δεν θα είναι άλλωστε η πρώτη φορά που ο Σαββόπουλος περνάει στο γλωσσικό συλλογικό ασυνείδητο.

Απορία: οι παραγκοπαράγοντες που προέρχονται από τον πάλαι ποτέ ΠΟΚ (μη εσκεμμένη παρήχηση) λέγονται _παραγκάγκαροι_;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2011)

Πάντως κι εγώ τα ξέρω όπως τα λέει ο Ρογήρος, και μάλιστα από άτομο που ήταν ορντινάτσα τού Θωμά του Παραγκάρχου κατά τον χρυσούν αιώνα του.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι το _kingpin_ που πρότεινε ο Cadmian (βλ. #6) είναι εξαίρετο (μονολεκτικό κι ανεπίσημο), αν κι εδώ το _King of the Football Mafia_ (βλ. #11) είναι ακριβέστερο.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 11, 2011)

Την παράγκα με την έννοια των ποδοσφαιρικών στημένων πως θα λέγατε να την μεταφράζαμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2011)

Kingpin's HQ ή, ίσως, KPHQ (που μοιάζει με αμερικάνικο ραδιοσταθμό);


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2011)

Match-fixing HQ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2011)

Χαχα, πέσαμε μαζί, Δόκτωρ! Αλλά, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, τι HQ κι ιστορίες — νομίζω το _crib_ (με τις χρήσιμες συμπαραδηλώσεις του) είναι πολύ καλύτερο. Οπότε *match-fixing crib*, τι λέτε;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 11, 2011)

Crib δεν είναι πιο πολύ η μωρουδιακή κούνια; Βέβαια το χρησιμοποιούνε και σε πιο σλανγκικά περιβάλλοντα, π.χ. "Come by my crib tonight, we'll have some fun", αλλά με την σημασία της παράγκας δεν το'χω συναντήσει ποτέ.

Εγώ έφαγα σκάλωμα με το cabin (ίσως και το shack), απ' την καλύβα (στην δική μας περίπτωση παράγκα) του Μπαρμπα-Θωμά που αναφέρθηκε πιο πριν, αλλά δεν έχει τον ίδιο δείκτη γελοιότητας όπως στις καθ'ημάς συνδηλώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2011)

Ίσως φταίνε τα δικά μου βιώματα, αλλά την πρώτη φορά που είδα το _crib_ για το λίκνο () έμεινα άφωνος. Το _crib_ πάντως σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται αργκοτικά για το τσαρδί, για το κελί (της φυλακής), για το κρακ, για το σκονάκι, για τον τυφλοσούρτη, για τον πατάκη (=μη αποδεκτό βοήθημα), για το φτηνιάρικο μπορντέλο. Δηλαδή πόσες ακόμα συμπαραδηλώσεις για την παρανομία, την ευτέλεια και την εν κρυπτώ δραστηριότητα χρειαζόμαστε; Άσε που και κυριολεκτικά να το πάρει κανείς (το λίκνο των στημένων) προσφέρει την επιζητούμενη γελοιότητα. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2011)

Αν η _παράγκα_ δεν είναι συγκεκριμένος χώρος αλλά η πρακτική, θα έβαζα _game fixing racket_. Αλλά και η πρακτική θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια άλλη έκφραση· με το _racket_ δεν μου δίνει αρκετές γκουγκλιές.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Για την παράγκα του Θωμά, οι πληροφορίες του Ρογήρου είναι, όπως πάντα, ακριβείς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Οι παραγκικές λεξιπλασίες συνεχίζονται κι από άλλους: Ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση της bwin, που τρέχει αυτή την εποχή, αντιδιαστέλλει το Σαντιάγκο Μπερναμπέου με το γήπεδο Λάζαρος Μπαρμπαμπέου.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Οι παραγκικές λεξιπλασίες συνεχίζονται κι από άλλους: Ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση της bwin, που τρέχει αυτή την εποχή, αντιδιαστέλλει το Σαντιάγκο Μπερναμπέου με το γήπεδο Λάζαρος Μπαρμπαμπέου.


 
 Χμ... και ποιοι ακριβώς είπαμε ότι είναι οι εν Ελλάδι συνεταίροι της bwin; Θαρρώ οι παραδοσιακοί (μεγαλο)μέτοχοι της ομάδας που υποστηρίζω. Οπότε, λογική η ειρωνική αναφορά στον φερόμενο ως νεοπαραγκάρχη (τη σημειολογία του Λάζαρου τη διερευνώ ακόμη... ίσως κάτι αναστάσιμο, αλλά ποιου ακριβώς δεν ξέρω).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2011)

Η πλάκα είναι που ο εκφωνητής κλείνει με τη φράση: «Ο διαιτητής είναι στημένος [παύση ογδόου] για να ξεκινήσει το παιχνίδι...»


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2011)

*Σοκ και Μπέος!*

1. Όταν νικάει η ομάδα του λέει την έκφραση: «Ηταν αριστοτεχνικά στημένη»
2. 'Όταν χάνει: «Ηταν στημένη».
3. Τι κάνει ο Μπέος στα ραντεβού; Στήνει!
4. Τι ποτό πίνει; Βότκα με στυμένο λεμόνι.
5. O Μπέος γουστάρει τα ρε-bet-ικα.
6. Τι κάνει στο κυνήγι; Στήνει παγίδες και ξώβεργες.
7. Όταν ήταν ελεύθερος τι έλεγε στις γκόμενες; Στήσου κι έρχομαι.
8. Και όταν δεν τις ήθελε άλλο: τις πετούσε σαν στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα.
9. Όταν σε διπλανό τραπέζι κάποιοι μιλούν τι κάνει ο Αχιλλέας; Στήνει αυτί!
10. 'Όταν φέρνει κάποιους σε δύσκολη θέση; Τους έστησε στον τοίχο.
11. Το καλοκαιράκι τι κάνει στο υποβρύχιο ψάρεμα; Στήνει καρτέρι.
12.Αγαπημένο τραγούδι: «Στημένο παιχνίδι» του Ρέμου.
13. Όταν παίζει τάβλι: Στήνει όπως θέλει αυτός τα πούλια.
14. Στους φίλους του: Στήνει φάρσες.
15. Φήμες λένε ότι ο Μπέος έστησε το Γολιάθ-Δαβίδ άσο ημίχρονο και διπλό τελικό.
16.Ο Μπέος έστησε το Χρυσό Ντέρμπι της ΙΟΝ για να το φάει μόνος του.
17. Ο Μπέος μπορεί να στήσει μπλόκο στην Τροχαία.
18. Ο Πάγκαλος είπε «μαζί τα φάγαμε», ο Μπέος «μαζί τα στήσαμε».
19.Ο Μπέος στήνει πιο γρήγορα από τον καθένα τα έπιπλα του IKEA.
20.Ποια ήταν η πρώτη του δουλειά; Εστηνε τις κορίνες στο μπόουλινγκ.
21. Τι του εύχονται συχνά-πυκνά οι φίλοι του; Να τα εκατο-στήσει!
22. Ο Μπέος έστησε το Χαβάϊ 5-0.
23. Πως κάνει το πρόβατο που στήνει παιχνίδια; Μπεεεεε.οοοος
24. Ο Μπέος έστησε κ το τραγούδι του Οικονομόπουλου...σε μισώ σ' αγαπώ σημειώσατε διπλό.
25. Τι σχέση έχει ο Μπέος με τον Αίσωπο; Έστησε τον αγώνα του λαγού με τη χελώνα.
26. Ο Μπέος έστησε το καναρίνι-γάτα άσσος στη διαφήμιση του ΟΠΑΠ Πάμε στοίχημα.
27. Ο Ολυμπιακός Βόλου και ο Πανιώνιος (παλαιότερα) πήγαν τόσο καλά, γιατί είχαν δουλέψει εξαιρετικά στα στημένα.
28. Τι ουϊσκι παραγγέλνει; Διπλό.
29. Οι αγαπημένες τσίχλες του είναι οι STIMENOROL.
30. Στο σχολείο ο Mπέος έφαγε αποβολή επειδή «έστησε» τα μήλα.
31. Ο Πολ το χταπόδι συμβουλευόταν τον Μπέο πριν κάνει τις προβλέψεις του.
32. Ο Μπέος στο γάμο του «έστησε» τη νύφη.
33. Ο Μπέος πρωταγωνιστεί σε διαφημιστικό σποτ του «Πάμε Στοίχημα» με σλόγκαν: «Το 'στησες! Το 'παιξες;»
34.Γιατί του αρέσει τόσο πολύ το τραγούδι «Αλάνα» του Νταλάρα; Γιατί έχει τη φράση: «σε έστησαν σε μια γωνιά».
35. Ο Μπέος ήταν ο καλύτερος πρόσκοπος. Ήξερε να «στήνει» τις καλύτερες σκηνές.
36. Ο Μπέος όταν ήταν μικρός «έστηνε» αυτί και άκουγε τι δώρο θα του έπαιρναν οι γονείς του τα Χριστούγεννα.
37. Ο Μπέος έχει «στήσει» παιχνίδι και σε κομπολόι.
38. Ο Μπέος έστειλε τον Εφιάλτη στις Θερμοπύλες. Είχε παίξει Σπαρτιάτες ημίχρονο - Πέρσες τελικό.
39. Ο Μπέος δεν ανοίγει όλα του τα γράμματα. Μόνο τα συ-στημένα.
40.Ο Μπέος είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να νικήσει τον Τσακ Νόρις. Γιατί η μονομαχία θα είναι στημένη.
41. Όταν οι Άγγλοι ανακάλυψαν το ποδόσφαιρο βρήκαν ένα σημαδεμένο κουπόνι του Μπέου.
42. Ο Μπέος απέρριψε πρόταση να παίξει στο 50-50.
43. Ο Μπέος παίζει σε δελτίο «UNDER με ανατροπή» και κερδίζει.
44. Ο Μπέος «έστησε» τη δημιουργία του κόσμου. Ήταν να γίνει σε 8 μέρες, αλλά το είχε παίξει UNDER.
45. Ο Μπέος «έστησε» το Κράμερ εναντίον Κράμερ στο Χ.
46. Ο Μπέος «έστησε» τον Παρθενώνα.
47. Ο Μπέος «έστησε» τις εκλογές του 2000, ΝΔ στο ημίχρονο - ΠΑΣΟΚ τελικό.
48. Ο Μπέος στήνει γκόμενα σε ραντεβού με απόδοση 1,75 ότι θα φύγει μετά το μισάωρο.
49. Αγαπημένη ηθοποιός του Μπέου είναι η Bet-ty Λιβανού.
50. Ο Μπέος αγόρασε κατοικίδιο από bet shop.


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν η _παράγκα_ δεν είναι συγκεκριμένος χώρος αλλά η πρακτική, θα έβαζα _game fixing racket_. Αλλά και η πρακτική θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια άλλη έκφραση· με το _racket_ δεν μου δίνει αρκετές γκουγκλιές.



Ίσως «match-fixing ring»; 

Για το «παραγκάρχης» προσθέτω και τα ακόλουθα:
_
The Don/king/chief/chief architect/orchestrator/grand orchestrator of match-fixing
Arch match-fixer
Match-fixing extraordinaire/mastermind/ring-leader_


----------

